# Recommended Immigration Service Support



## Si Cunneen (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi Peoples, okay, we have been doing some research remotely and also in SA with regards to re-locating. We are presently living in Turkey. I am British and my wife's nationality is Turkish. Our two little ones are both on Turkish passports at the moment but will be seeking British passports in the near future. There is a huge bundle of Immigration Services out there who will help with applications, in my case a Retirement one on either Perm / Temp but are there any companies that can be highly recommended to pursue our applications? In addition would it make any real difference if we went with a company that was either based in S Africa or one in Turkey (country of residence at present) for convenience? Interested to see if a particular company in SA is highlighted more than once for example. Best wishes all and have a good day


----------

